# Pacific Shores Question



## Gardyloo (Dec 9, 2013)

Greetings, this is my first post. My wife and I are looking into a possible future Timeshare on Vancouver Island; a favorite place of ours. 

But for now, through a work affiliated group I'm being offered a week's rental for a low price at two resorts in Parksville, but they have similar names. 
They're
PACIFIC SHORES FRACTIONAL RESIDENCES
and
PACIFIC SHORES OWNERS ENTERPRISES, LTD

Can anyone tell me the difference between these two, what their amenities are and which one is better?
The price is the same for either, with a choice of hotel or one bedroom. We like to cook breakfast and the occasional dinner while on vacation, so the 1 bedroom may be best.

All comments are very welcome.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 9, 2013)

This thread explains why there are two different owner's groups:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188192 
My understanding is that the problems have mostly been ironed out, but if I had a choice, I'd go with the Residences group vs the Owners group just in case.  I think they had so many cancellations last year that they are offering some really good deals now to get people to come back.  Please report back on your experiences.  I've been looking at some of those deals myself.  

Sue


----------



## eal (Dec 11, 2013)

The Residences are in a newer building and they were sold as fractionals. The sound-proofing is poor and they have had lots of complaints about noise over the past couple of years. The units are very upscale and are waterfront. 

The Owners units are the older buildings on the property. They are spacious and almost all waterfront. Avoid building 7 (not waterfront) and get at least a 1-bedroom unit. The hotel/studio units are dark and dreary.

PS The resort is now being managed by Trading Places and they are doing a great job.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Feb 4, 2014)

If you are looking for Vancouver Island, consider buying into either WorldMark, with a fabulous location  on the harbour in Victoria, or Vacation Internationale that has 2 small locations in Victoria and Pacific Shores. Both of these also have locations in Vancouver as well as many others.


----------

